# Adding picture to profile



## tltay2005

How to I add a picture to my profile to replace the "?"


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hover or click on your screen name and from the choices, choose Avatar. If you do this from a mobile device, you can easily choose a photo from your photo area of your device.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tltay2005 said:


> How to I add a picture to my profile to replace the "?"



You must have 10 posts to do this.


----------



## DatFan

Ahaa


----------



## tltay2005

Ok, it must be that I don't have enough posts.  I am sure I will soon, lol.  Have been a annual pass holder for over 20 years, but just found this site.  Has been a lot of help and I am sure I will use it a lot more.  We have booked our first Disney cruise for this summer, and I need lots of advice and tips.


----------



## shoes99

Need help too.  When I browse the pictures on my computer, it says they are too large to process.  I resized one down but
I still get the error message.


----------



## shoes99

shoes99 said:


> Need help too.  When I browse the pictures on my computer, it says they are too large to process.  I resized one down but
> I still get the error message.


OK, I'm ok now.  Just went to my desktop computer, copied my pic to my harddrive under my pictures, then it worked with the small size.


----------



## ErinA84

Good to know!


----------



## ErinA84

I'm glad I went searching


----------



## 3Caligirls

Good post. I kept trying over and over.


----------



## Cajun_country

Going to try this, because I think this might make 10 or 11 posts for me


----------



## Sparkie

Is it possible to add a picture from a FB profile? The picture isnt saved on my phone…


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sparkie said:


> Is it possible to add a picture from a FB profile? The picture isnt saved on my phone…



AFAIK, the picture needs to by on your computer to download it directly.  Beyond that, I have no clue about tech-y stuff.


----------



## dcplanegirl

Thanks for this thread. Guess I need to post more.


----------



## SCruz409

dcplanegirl said:


> Thanks for this thread. Guess I need to post more.


 
I was wondering the same thing. I guess I need to be more active too!


----------



## Nello

I know a lot of people recommend using photobucket. It gives you a link to the URL and you should just be able to paste it in place!


----------



## linana514

dcplanegirl said:


> Thanks for this thread. Guess I need to post more.


Ditto!  I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## MsHook

I can't find the avatar option. When I hover over my screen name, nothing happens. When I click on it, it just takes me to my profile page. i can't seem to find edit profile anywhere either


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MsHook said:


> I can't find the avatar option. When I hover over my screen name, nothing happens. When I click on it, it just takes me to my profile page. i can't seem to find edit profile anywhere either


Are you hovering over your username on the upper right side of the page?  Or just the one to the right of your post? 

Another thought - how recently did you get your 10 posts?  It can take a little while (something like 30-60 minutes) for all your new options to be available once you've reached that milepost.


----------



## MsHook

PrincessShmoo said:


> Are you hovering over your username on the upper right side of the page?  Or just the one to the right of your post?
> 
> Another thought - how recently did you get your 10 posts?  It can take a little while (something like 30-60 minutes) for all your new options to be available once you've reached that milepost.


And as if by magic...they appear. Definitely true to your word, it took a little while as I had only gotten to 10 posts today. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## HomeschooledChick

Mine is taking a little while to come up as well, I was an older member that just dropped off using the site. Now that I came back I can't change my signature from what I had it as years ago.


----------



## Disneylocals

Thank you! Seems 10 is the magic number to gain accesses


----------



## Ldawn

I was on this site last about 2-3 months ago and I had a profile picture then and I was able to edit my signature but now there is no where I can find to do that. Did they change something, do I have to post 10 things again to get a picture again?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ldawn said:


> I was on this site last about 2-3 months ago and I had a profile picture then and I was able to edit my signature but now there is no where I can find to do that. Did they change something, do I have to post 10 things again to get a picture again?


Yes, you must have 10 posts to make an avatar, start conversations (PMs), make a signature.

Once you've posted 10 times, the authorization to do these things is not immediate.  It can take a little while.


----------



## lanejudy

Ldawn said:


> I was on this site last about 2-3 months ago and I had a profile picture then and I was able to edit my signature but now there is no where I can find to do that. Did they change something, do I have to post 10 things again to get a picture again?



Yep, the DISboards converted to new software about a month ago.  You probably had a stock avatar previously, and those are no longer available.  You are welcome to upload your own pic for the avatar, but as PP mentions you will need to have 10 posts first.


----------



## krr126

what does it mean when you have an avatar that is visible when you view your profile, but when you are posting, shows as a "X" in a box?


----------



## lanejudy

krr126 said:


> what does it mean when you have an avatar that is visible when you view your profile, but when you are posting, shows as a "X" in a box?



I think it may be that the picture you had as your avatar prior to the software conversion is too large for the current software.  I suggest trying to re-do the avatar.  Maybe resize the picture first.


----------



## krr126

Bingo, lanejudy!!!  Thank you so much!!!  Have a great week!  ~ Kathi


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

Still trying to figure our the thread and posting thing...//????


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

<a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"><img src="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/12as0wgljd430lim.png" alt="magicalkingdoms.com Ticker" border="0"/></a><br> <a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"> <font size="-1">Free Disney Tickers</font></a>


----------



## PrincessShmoo

AKP's Disney Dad said:


> Still trying to figure our the thread and posting thing...//????


Can you be a little more specific about "thread and posting thing"?  We'd like to help.


----------



## KitkatMahn

thanks


----------



## wookie99

Glad I found this thread.  I thought I was going blind and missing the avatar option.


----------



## lanejudy

AKP's Disney Dad said:


> Still trying to figure our the thread and posting thing...//????





AKP's Disney Dad said:


> <a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"><img src="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/12as0wgljd430lim.png" alt="magicalkingdoms.com Ticker" border="0"/></a><br> <a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"> <font size="-1">Free Disney Tickers</font></a>



Are you trying to post a ticker?  A ticker goes in the signature area.  You need to have 10 posts before you can create a signature.


----------



## harleyquinn228

I appreciate the wanting to stop spam, but it's kind of annoying. Thanks for this thread though, I thought I signed up incorrectly!


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

Posting.....Can't wait to Cruise the Baltic in June......


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

Earning our ears......


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad




----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

lanejudy said:


> Are you trying to post a ticker?  A ticker goes in the signature area.  You need to have 10 posts before you can create a signature.


Was trying to go to the point where I can request the door decorations for the upcoming cruise....


----------



## Katholicchik

Ah so I need to post more to change my avatar / to not be a female symbol? lol Let's hope anyway...


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

Good to know!


----------



## Sabrina°o°

PrincessShmoo said:


> You must have 10 posts to do this.


Thank you, couldn't figure out why.


----------



## surfergirl331

Lol, glad I found this thread!


----------



## surfergirl331

I've been trying to figure out how to give myself a profile picture for 2 days! Hahaha


----------



## surfergirl331

Is there any way I can change my username after sign up? I just used a part of my e-mail without realizing it would be my main user name :/ I'd really like to change it to something else.


----------



## FLpixie

It would be great to add the "must have 10 posts to be able to enable avatar, conversations (PMs), and signatures" on the FAQ. I also have been sitting here frustrated because I could not figure out how to change my very stunning female symbol.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

surfergirl331 said:


> Is there any way I can change my username after sign up? I just used a part of my e-mail without realizing it would be my main user name :/ I'd really like to change it to something else.


No, once you have opened an account, your username is permanent.  The only solution would be to stop posting as that user and open a new account.  Eventually, the old name will drop way down the threads and most people won't even come across it.


----------



## stephchiz

I have 10 posts but I still can't figure it out


----------



## PrincessShmoo

stephchiz said:


> I have 10 posts but I still can't figure it out


How recently did you reach 10 posts?  It takes a little time for the system to recognize that you've reached that milestone.  Generally 30-60 minutes.


----------



## stephchiz

Got it!

THANKS!


----------



## miolet

thanks for this post; helpful to know about the 10 post rule!


----------



## DisneyBelle_x

PrincessShmoo said:


> You must have 10 posts to do this.



well that answers my question


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

Cinderella Movie tomorrow


----------



## CawfeeGuy

i've got the 10 posts under my belt, but every pic i upload shows up as a grey box...
is it a specific file size? BMP? JPEG?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

CawfeeGuy said:


> i've got the 10 posts under my belt, but every pic i upload shows up as a grey box...
> is it a specific file size? BMP? JPEG?


Picture size needs to be smaller than 1MB.  AFAIK, type doesn't matter (mine are all JPEG). 

*BUT*, DISboards is having issues with posting pictures currently (for about the last 3-4 days.  So, I'm going to guess that it's not you, but the boards.

I can only hope the mods/administrators are working on it. I can only suggest that you be patient and keep trying.


----------



## CawfeeGuy

:hew::
ok, thanks...i thought it was me!


----------



## Mrs. PJ

Thanks.


----------



## OzTink

Sparkie said:


> Is it possible to add a picture from a FB profile? The picture isnt saved on my phone…


If you go to 'external accounts' in your account info you can link accounts then it uses your FB picture.


----------



## Laura Liv

Thanks! post number 3


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Laura Liv said:


> Thanks! post number 3


You can go over to the Test Board:

http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/
and post away on the threads there to up your count.


----------



## OzTink

PrincessShmoo said:


> You can go over to the Test Board:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/
> and post away on the threads there to up your count.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## California Laura

thanks for this info trying to get my 10


----------



## Tarynashley

Sheesh, thanks for this forum.  I just spent a half hour trying to update my photo!


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

Test


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

Test


----------



## Katholicchik

Yey for all the people getting pictures haha


----------



## Greeny T

Hey guys, does anyone know if there are photo issues happening again? I went to post a photo earlier, and by accident I clicked the wrong one. I was finally able to delete it, but when I went back to put ANY photo in, it's telling me they are all too large. This can't be the case. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I hate being picture less! haha


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Greeny T said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know if there are photo issues happening again? I went to post a photo earlier, and by accident I clicked the wrong one. I was finally able to delete it, but when I went back to put ANY photo in, it's telling me they are all too large. This can't be the case. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I hate being picture less! haha


It could be the case.  Photos must be smaller than 1MB to be posted now.  If your original photo was larger than 1MB (but carried over from the old boards) it still would have been there.  By removing it, it now has to be smaller than 1 MB to repost.


----------



## Greeny T

PrincessShmoo said:


> It could be the case.  Photos must be smaller than 1MB to be posted now.  If your original photo was larger than 1MB (but carried over from the old boards) it still would have been there.  By removing it, it now has to be smaller than 1 MB to repost.



Yea it wasn't from the old boards, this just happened last night. It's really annoying me now. Do you have any suggestions on a site to upload my pictures to that can possible resize it? Even though I'm positive it's not the size and that there are some technical issues happening.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Greeny T said:


> Yea it wasn't from the old boards, this just happened last night. It's really annoying me now. Do you have any suggestions on a site to upload my pictures to that can possible resize it? Even though I'm positive it's not the size and that there are some technical issues happening.


I use Paint, but Windows Photo Gallery also does resizing.


----------



## Greeny T

PrincessShmoo said:


> I use Paint, but Windows Photo Gallery also does resizing.



Thank You, I'll give it a whirl. Just so strange that it let me post last night, then wouldn't let me post again. I can't believe I clicked the wrong photo! haha


----------



## Shughart

So frustrating. I want to get started on here, but I like to set my stuff up FIRST. Not have to post ten times before I can set up. My OCD is AFLAME


----------



## KJA2016

test


----------



## aliehssunday

Do "likes" count as posts?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

aliehssunday said:


> Do "likes" count as posts?


No.


----------



## rrehman

tltay2005 said:


> How to I add a picture to my profile to replace the "?"


 I am having the same problem.  When I click on the picture icon I get the error "You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rrehman said:


> I am having the same problem.  When I click on the picture icon I get the error "You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."


You don't click on your avatar picture (on the left) to change it.  You hover over your username in the upper right and click on "Avatar".  That's where you download the picture for your avatar.


----------



## rrehman

PrincessShmoo said:


> You don't click on your avatar picture (on the left) to change it.  You hover over your username in the upper right and click on "Avatar".  That's where you download the picture for your avatar.


 Thanks, I was doing that, it turned out I did not have enough posts to be able to upload a picture.


----------



## Suzieq0329

So glad I found this! Was going nuts trying to figure it out, lol!


----------



## Rockstar1126

I've been on these boards for a year now and still cannot get a new pic to load.  I have a few posts under my belt for sure.  This is frustrating.


----------



## lanejudy

Rockstar1126 said:


> I've been on these boards for a year now and still cannot get a new pic to load.  I have a few posts under my belt for sure.  This is frustrating.



It appears you have just 10 posts.  The old software had stock avatars available immediately but the boards transitioned to different software this past winter and posters now need to have 10 posts (plus maybe a 30-60 minute lag after the 10th post) before you may upload an avatar.  You should be all set now.


----------



## mamasarahx

Ah thanks for the post


----------



## subwife81

10 posts seem to be the magic number to unlock a lot of things on these boards. Thanks!


----------



## dancemomof03

So glad this was posted. I was trying everything to upload a picture and nothing would work. Guess I have to get to 10 posts


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

This is my first post thanks for the info I've been trying to add a pic for a few days! Now I know I need 9 more posts!


----------



## Moocabn2258

Thank you! Wish I had found this sooner


----------



## jillyasu425

Working on those 10 posts


----------



## tparsons

PrincessShmoo said:


> You must have 10 posts to do this.


Good to know


----------



## GreatLakes

Never mind.  Figured it out.


----------



## ninjamicmic

Thanks. This was helpful!


----------



## lostinva

Thanks for the info - this thread was very helpful!


----------



## sueg

When I try to use a photo for my avatar, I get a message saying it is too big.  I don't know how to make a photo smaller. I have a MAC. How do I make a photo the right size for an avatar ?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

sueg said:


> When I try to use a photo for my avatar, I get a message saying it is too big.  I don't know how to make a photo smaller. I have a MAC. How do I make a photo the right size for an avatar ?


I resize my pictures using Paint.  You can also use Windows Photo Gallery to resize.  Don't know if those work on MAC or not.  But, there should be some picture program that works for you.  Most of them have the "resize" option.

Picture size to post here has to be smaller than 1MB.

Also, currently, DISboards is having issues with photos/images.

OK, I have a sweetheart of a husband.  He looked it up, here's what you do:

double click the image.  It opens in "preview".  Click "Tools" then "adjust size" in the menu bar.

Oh, one more thing, unlike the main board posts (where you can drag and drop or copy and paste a photo) the avatar and signature windows seem to require a photo hosting site IMG code for adding photos.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

OK, enough now!!!  When I click on my avatar, it's my "new" one.  But, the little avatar on the main page showing that I've posted on that thread is my "old".  The latest is, when I actually open that thread, all my posts and the reply box are displaying my "old" avatar.


----------



## DongK

I have no permission to perform the action when I want to change the avatar.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DongK said:


> I have no permission to perform the action when I want to change the avatar.


You must have 10 posts to post an avatar.


----------



## sueg

Thank you Princess Shmoo and your sweetheart. As you can see, your advice worked.


----------



## Marlies

Many thanks!


----------



## BCO

I too couldn't figure out how to add a picture to this thing, I'll see in a minute but I think I just added it to my "info" oops.  Now I know that I need to begin posting, so consider this my number 1


----------



## Laura Kallenbach

How do you add a thread


----------



## hiroMYhero

Laura Kallenbach said:


> How do you add a thread


Go the specific Forum > Post New Thread [it's a green box/button] and begin with the title etc.


----------



## Laura Kallenbach

hiroMYhero said:


> Go the specific Forum > Post New Thread [it's a green box/button] and begin with the title etc.


thank you so much!


----------



## lisy54

PrincessShmoo said:


> You must have 10 posts to do this.


Wow I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work, I was getting frustrated. Thank you!


----------



## 2012disneyfan

PrincessShmoo said:


> You must have 10 posts to do this.


That explains why I can't change it.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneySunPrincess

Thanks for this info. It was very helpful to know that it requires 10 posts.


----------



## hulkfan22

Very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## LaFleurville

Need to get my posts up too I guess.


----------



## MRL214

Thank you!  I've been trying to add a picture for months (been at nine posts...).


----------



## TheWoodFamily

Good tip. Thanks!


----------



## TheWoodFamily

I've been trying for a while.


----------



## TheWoodFamily

I'm glad you showed us how to do it.


----------



## TheWoodFamily

Now... Let's see. How to get my posts up to 10? tee hee


----------



## TheWoodFamily

Almost there. One more to go.


----------



## TheWoodFamily

I hope this works! Thanks again to you all for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

TheWoodFamily said:


> Now... Let's see. How to get my posts up to 10? tee hee


Just for future reference for others wanting to up their post count - we have a Test Board for doing that (so as not to clutter up other boards):
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Stephanie Branco

PrincessShmoo said:


> You must have 10 posts to do this.



Thanks!


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

Glad I found this thread. I've just spent half an hour trying to figure out how to add a picture on my own.  I feel silly, haha! That's ok though. If it's more posts it wants, then more posts it will get. I'm a newbie anyway, so it's only fair I should literally have to "earn my ears." I wondered what that meant under my profile. Everything makes more sense now.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MyrddinEmrys said:


> Glad I found this thread. I've just spent half an hour trying to figure out how to add a picture on my own.  I feel silly, haha! That's ok though. If it's more posts it wants, then more posts it will get. I'm a newbie anyway, so it's only fair I should literally have to "earn my ears." I wondered what that meant under my profile. Everything makes more sense now.


"Earning my ears" refers to new DISboards members.  You don't reach the next level until you have certain number of posts.  Sorry, can't recall what that number was.

OK, went and looked it up:

Earning My Ears - Minimal Posts: 0
Mouseketeer: Minimal Posts: 75

DIS Veteran: 500
You can also go into your profile and change that title, if you want.


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

Thanks so much for looking it up! So, bare with me here because I'm still a little confused by the term posts. Does that mean replying to discussion threads (like I'm doing right now - HI!) or actually starting my own? Because replying I can definitely do. I have no idea what I would even say in 75 different discussion threads of my own making. LOL


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MyrddinEmrys said:


> Thanks so much for looking it up! So, bare with me here because I'm still a little confused by the term posts. Does that mean replying to discussion threads (like I'm doing right now - HI!) or actually starting my own? Because replying I can definitely do. I have no idea what I would even say in 75 different discussion threads of my own making. LOL


Every time you hit "post reply" that's a post.  Whether it's on a new thread you've started, or on someone else's thread.

A thread is a long line of posts creating a discussion.


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

PrincessShmoo said:


> Every time you hit "post reply" that's a post.  Whether it's on a new thread you've started, or on someone else's thread.
> 
> A thread is a long line of posts creating a discussion.



Brilliant. Thanks so much for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Jamcgee410

I have been trying to add a profile pic too had no idea lol! Thanks!


----------



## Southern Disney Girl

Thanks for the info on the profile pic! Wondering why I couldn't change it.


----------



## meganc

Anyone know how (or if you can) change your username?  Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

meganc said:


> Anyone know how (or if you can) change your username?  Thanks!



No, you can't change your username.  If you don't want to use it, I recommend that you change the email associated with the current username (even make up something) and then stop using it.  Register a new username and only use that one.  Any posts (and it looks like you only have 4 so far) will just fall into history as long as you don't continue to use the old username.


----------



## meganc

lanejudy said:


> No, you can't change your username.  If you don't want to use it, I recommend that you change the email associated with the current username (even make up something) and then stop using it.  Register a new username and only use that one.  Any posts (and it looks like you only have 4 so far) will just fall into history as long as you don't continue to use the old username.



Good idea. Thanks!


----------



## PirateRedhead

Thanks! I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Amanda13

PrincessShmoo said:


> You must have 10 posts to do this.


Thank you.. I was going nuts trying to figure this out!


----------



## Morana

Amanda13 said:


> Thank you.. I was going nuts trying to figure this out!



Me too!! I'm gonna have to start posting to make sure I can get my pretty face on this pretty site!


----------



## Morana

Ok I've had 10 posts but still can't change my profile picture


----------



## Morana

Scratch that, it worked!


----------



## RajunCajun

Morana said:


> Me too!! I'm gonna have to start posting to make sure I can get my pretty face on this pretty site!



me three!


----------



## Morana

RajunCajun said:


> me three!



Looks like you've messaged enough now! Welcome aboard


----------



## LizzieBG

Thanks for the info! Going to post here to get my numbers up


----------



## PrincessShmoo

LizzieBG said:


> Thanks for the info! Going to post here to get my numbers up


For future reference for those looking to up their post count:  We have a Test Board for just such random, nonsense posts.  Stops cluttering up the other boards.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## HachiBitto

Thank you! I clicked on everything on my dashboard and thought I was going crazy. XD


----------



## feistyunicorn

This is a good thread, I was trying to figure out how to add a pic.


----------

